# Are you moving on and ready to sell your "starter?"



## Minnie (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, 
This is my first time posting here. I've been studying/watching/dreaming for over a year now since I met some Wheelmen and became interested. My 13 yr old daughter is interested as well. We're looking for a good solid bike (or two) that we can use as we start on this new adventure. It must meet Wheelmen criteria. We don't mind doing some work and we have experts who can help us. We'll be wearing skirts so skirt guards would be great and ladies bikes are preferred. Email me if you have one to sell or if you have any leads. Kicking myself for one I saw not long after I started looking, but I didn't know enough then to feel safe about the purchase. Live and learn!

Thanks so much!


----------



## slick (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know what the Wheelmen criteria is but I have this prewar Cadillac girls bike i'd sell. It rides awesome and stops on a dime. I havn't checked to see if the horn and light will work but the horn had no batteries in it and is very clean with no rust like they typically get so it probably will?  I put repop brick tread tires on it so it would be a perfect rider for anyone with no maintanance needed. All the chrome will clean up nice since it was coated relly heavy woth grease. Pictures aren't the best but I can take more. Asking $325 plus shipping


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2011)

I think Wheelmen requires a pre'16? bike....


----------



## Minnie (Mar 10, 2011)

It's lovely, but the Wheelmen requirements are pre-1919.  Thanks so much for replying, though!


----------



## IJamEcono (Mar 10, 2011)

This is from their website.



> The club caters to the needs of all aspects of cycle history, collectors, non-riders, and riders of high wheels, tricycles, tandems and safety bicycles. Men, women and children of all ages are welcome to participate in events throughout the year. Wheelmen membership is open to everyone worldwide whether you own an antique bicycle or just enjoy the early days of our history when cycling was being born




http://www.thewheelmen.org/sections/aboutus/aboutus.asp


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 10, 2011)

Post your request on the Wheelmen forum.


----------



## Minnie (Mar 11, 2011)

I already have the word out through the Wheelmen that I know. I also check their site daily for any leads. Just thought posting here might tap a larger group of people.


----------



## Minnie (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is the first paragraph:


> The Wheelmen is a national, non-profit organization dedicated to keeping alive the heritage of American cycling, promoting the restoration and riding of early cycles (1918 or earlier), and encouraging cycling as part of modern living. Members are intent on learning lost skills, retelling lost stories, researching and writing of the golden era of cycling.


----------



## davekingedits (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd say, just keep checking Ebay, either under Collectables>Transportation>Bicycles or Sporting Goods>Cycling>Vintage>Vintage Bikes and Frames.

For instance, check out item # 290539142885.  It's a child-sized (20" wheel) hard-tired safety, probably too small for your daughter but a sign of what's out there.  You can often find pre-1919 bikes in pretty good shape for under $1000.

David King


----------



## davekingedits (Mar 12, 2011)

Or, if you've got the bucks, there's item # 140521042906

David


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 12, 2011)

Or
120696826343
or
120696831461


----------



## Minnie (Mar 12, 2011)

I check Ebay every day, but had not seen those two yet, Andrew.  Thanks! THAT'S what dreaming of....
Wish I had gotten to that "barn" ahead of that guy!! 

Last night the family was watching American Pickers. Mike "picked" a Star!!!  Maybe the trick is to quite my job and travel around pestering people til I find something.


----------



## ftwelder (Mar 22, 2011)

I have something that may qualify. I will get a few pics for you.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Ca. 1896 Rambler*

I have this one which has display tires on it (will need replaced to ride) and will need lacing done on rear fender. Asking $750 plus shipping. v/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 23, 2011)

*More Rambler Pics*

Some more pics of the Gormully & Jeffery Rambler


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bump-offers?







Freqman1 said:


> I have this one which has display tires on it (will need replaced to ride) and will need lacing done on rear fender. Asking $750 plus shipping. v/r Shawn


----------



## ftwelder (Mar 25, 2011)

ftwelder said:


> I have something that may qualify. I will get a few pics for you.




sorry, my oldest ladies currently for sale is 1930's.


----------



## Minnie (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for checking for me!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 31, 2011)

*Saddle for your quest*

If you do come across the right bike under the wheelmen classifications and need a saddle, I have a nice old long spring mesinger with riding wear, but in excellent condition for it's age.  No rips and the seams are good.  Script emboss is barely visible, but there.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 31, 2011)

Is that a ladies saddle? On the the older ones it is harder to tell


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 31, 2011)

To my knowledge yes...it's hard to tell scale in the pic, but it came from a ladies 28 singletube bicycle.
There is some crotch to it and I suppose it could still pass as a boy's and it ain't small.


----------



## elginkid (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you considered a cycling suit?  

http://victualling.wordpress.com/2011/03/04/waitress-uniforms-bloomers/

http://www.kci.or.jp/archives/digital_archives/detail_96_e.html

That would open a wider range of cycle possibilities (without the absolute need for guards).  The other skirt innovation that I am unable to find a picture of is a typical gored skirt of the 1890s, except that it has pockets sewn into the seams (much like an a pair of pajamas has the pocket sewn in in for a drawstring) which had drawstrings running the length of the dress and could be pulled to lift the hem while riding, and keeping an appropriately modest silhouette while on the ground.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 3, 2011)

I love looking at pictures like that.  I actually haven't considered it for myself.  I decided I wanted to be as historically accurate as possible, but also be accurate to who I am.  I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have worn bloomers. Just not me.     And I also already have a wonderful walking suit.  I WILL see if I can find out more about the drawstring idea though. I had read about a couple of methods like that. Let me know if you find more info!  Thanks so much for sharing the links.


----------

